# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Schwaches PSMA-avides Signal im PSMA-PET

## elenya_82

Hallo,

nachdem der Uro-Onkologe meines Vaters die Uniklinik in Dresden (wieder) mit ins Boot geholt hat, hatten wir kurzzeitig die Hoffnung, dass mein Vater sich in der nahen Zukunft einer PRLT unterziehen würde. Diese Hoffnung wurde heute durch eine Mitteilung der Uniklinik zerstört. Man hält eine PRLT-Therapie für nicht sinnvoll, da sich im letzten PSMA-PET/CT "nur ein schwaches PSMA-avides Signal" fand. 

Meine Fragen hierzu: Gilt der Krebs meines Vaters mit diesem Befund trotzdem als PSMA-positiv oder muss aufgrund dieses schwachen PSMA-aviden Signals damit gerechnet werden, dass es auch PSMA-negative Metastasen geben kann/muss? Mein Vater hat bislang, 5,5 Jahre nach Eintritt der Kastrationsresistenz, keinerlei Beschwerden oder Schmerzen. 

Wie ihr dem Profil entnehmen könnt, wurde im Befund vom November von einer 'mäßigen bis intensiven Radiotracerakkumulation' berichtet. Passt das mit mit der Aussage zu dem 'schwachen PSMA-aviden Signal' zusammen? 

Gibt es 'Möglichkeiten', dieses PSMA-avide Signal zu verstärken, z.B. durch eine Chemotherapie?

Es war natürlich ein Schock, zu erfahren, dass eine der wenigen noch verbliebenen Behandlungs-Optionen wegfällt. Für Hinweise auf vielleicht noch verfügbare Behandlungsmöglichkeiten wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.

Euch allen Frohe Ostern und einen schönen Abend.

Anja

----------


## Georg_

Im Profil steht: "mäßige bis intensive Radiotracerakkumulation in mehreren  retroperitonealen Lymphknoten (n>5, SUVmax bis 11,6) sowie links  paraaortal in Level 9L (n>3, SUVmax bis 9,1) und links periclaviculär  (n=2, SUVmax 9,0)" Das würde für eine PRLT ausreichen! Von daher kann ich die Aussage der Uniklinik Dresden nicht nachvollziehen.

Was ist zu tun? Ich würde einen persönlichen Termin in der Uniklinik vereinbaren und das Ganze nicht über den Uro-Onkologen laufen lassen. Dieser hat natürlich ein größeres Interesse an einer Chemo, die er selbst durchführen kann, als an einer PRLT.

----------


## elenya_82

Hallo Georg,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Genau den selben Gedanken hatte ich auch beim Lesen des Bescheides von der Uniklinik. Ich verstehe diese Diskrepanz zwischen den Befunden nicht. 
Ich werde eine Email an die Uniklinik schicken und um einen Termin bitten.

Nochmals vielen Dank und Frohe Ostern.

Anja

----------


## Georg_

Ich würde anrufen und mir einen Termin geben lassen. Auf Emails wird oft nicht reagiert.

----------


## Weibsbild

Hallo und guten Abend. Bei meinem Mann hat die Expression des PSMA auch nicht für eine RLT ausgereicht. Ich habe drei Kliniken angeschrieben und alle drei haben die Therapie abgelehnt. Und mein Mann hatte sogar SUV 12. Wir waren auch megaenttäuscht, aber es nützt nichts... es macht niemand.

LG
Christine

----------


## elenya_82

Hallo Christine,

danke für deine Antwort. Es tut mir leid zu hören, dass dein Mann so wie mein Vater von der PRLT ausgeschlossen ist. Hatte man euch vielleicht mitgeteilt, wie hoch der SUVmax für eine solche Therapie mindestens sein muss?

Frohe Ostern.

Anja

----------


## Georg_

Anja,

mein Eindruck ist, dass die nuklearmedizinischen Abteilungen gut ausgelastet sind. Es hängt nicht vom SUVmax ab, sondern davon, ob man den Arzt persönlich besucht. Manchmal hatte ich den Eindruck, das Emails gar nicht gelesen werden.

Georg

----------


## Barnold

Genau, Georg. Anrufen, Termin vereinbaren und sich da nicht abspeisen lassen.
Christine



> Ich habe drei Kliniken angeschrieben und alle drei haben die Therapie abgelehnt.


Das darf doch nicht wahr sein. Vielleicht ist euch eine Fahrt nach Homburg zu Prof. Ezziddin möglich. Hier die Kontaktdaten: https://www.uniklinikum-saarland.de/...dizin/kontakt/
Arnold

----------


## Weibsbild

Hallo Anja... das wurde uns nicht mitgeteilt.

LG
Christine

----------

